# Quackgrass or K31?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

Based on my previous post, i've decided to forgo the certainty and spotspray glyphosate. I am wondering though whether i have K31 or Quackgrass. Some of these lighter lime green grasses did have heavier stalks and are definately crabgrass. I am just wondering if it is a combo of both.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have some areas in my yard that look quite similar. I have recently sprayed for Nutsedge and crabgrass but have not seen much improvement yet. Perhaps I need to be more patient. I'd be very interested in what recommendations come forward as well.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

haha, no one else?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Belgianbillie said:


> haha, no one else?


Surprised so few responses. Usually these get tons...

Almost all of that is Fescue. Maybe even all of it.

I would consider wiping glyphosate on the bunches with a brush to avoid killing the entire lawn outright in those spots as spot spraying would, and if the interwoven stuff is the same grass, I'd use Certainty blanket sprayed on it instead to avoid killing your other grass. Two apps at 0.5 oz per acre, about 3-4 weeks apart. And maybe a 3rd app at half that rate, but I'm not sure if your good grass will handle that, especially in November...I've killed spots by using it late in the season. I can't tell for sure though if it's the same grass. Otherwise, wait till Spring for that. Try a small test area at half rate (0.25) and another at full rate (0.5 oz/A) and see what happens to your good grass after a week if you've never used it. Proceed with caution and see how it goes.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Can you get closeups of the auricles on the 4th and 5th picture from the top? That's usually a strong identifier with quackgrass. The rest looks like a clumping fescue or some type of clumping grass.


----------

